# ATTN: Those with car seats.



## iupui1299 (Dec 9, 2004)

Those of you who have car seats in the GTO....how is that working? My wife is owrried that it will be a pian to fit a newborn carrier into the back seat. She thinks the front seats will not slide up far enought to be able to slide the newborn carrier into the back. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmmm..a newborn type carseat might be tricky. My 3yr old sits back there just fine, but she gets in and out on her own and does her own buckling. There have been times when I've had to take her seat out for whatever reason, and it's a pain to get it in and out. Course, we're talking about a big, booster seat too. I'm really not sure about an infant carrier. Take the carrier to a dealership and test it out...


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

As the proud papa of a 22 month old, forget the bucket. not gonna happen. the opening is about the same as the opening in my Legend Coupe that we traded for an Aurora because one night I gave my wife a carseat and told her to put it in the back.

If a baby was in it we would be in jail for smashing the kids head etc.

Carseat when the baby is about 9 months old should be no problem if you have a strong back. the rear seat in my 93 Camaro seems much easier to get access to because of the bigger doors. I know Im gonna get a reaming from my wife when she tries to get the baby in the back of the GTO tomorrow when I pick it up.
Wanna buy my Camaro with 41k miles?


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

iupui1299 said:


> Those of you who have car seats in the GTO....how is that working? My wife is owrried that it will be a pian to fit a newborn carrier into the back seat. She thinks the front seats will not slide up far enought to be able to slide the newborn carrier into the back. Anyone have experience with this?



I occasionaly put my 2 yr old in the car seat in the goat. The easiest way getting it in is manipulating it through the center of the front seats. It is no more a pain than geting in the rear of my 2002 G/P GT.,. Actually, the goats front set moves further forward.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

SFLGOAT said:


> I occasionaly put my 2 yr old in the car seat in the goat. The easiest way getting it in is manipulating it through the center of the front seats. It is no more a pain than geting in the rear of my 2002 G/P GT.,. Actually, the goats front set moves further forward.


I gotta remember that when I pick the car up tomorrow. thanks.

Shoehorning an empty seat is one thing, bouncing and bumping a bucket when trying to get the bucket in with a baby in it probably borders on criminal.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Tom said:


> I gotta remember that when I pick the car up tomorrow. thanks.
> 
> Shoehorning an empty seat is one thing, bouncing and bumping a bucket when trying to get the bucket in with a baby in it probably borders on criminal.


The infant seat should not be a problem as it is not as large as the toddler seat. You should have plenty of room with the seat all the way up and back flipped forward


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Rear facing child seat will fit aslong as there is no passanger in the front seat. You have to push the front seat to far foward. A foward facing seat works fine, it has a LATCH system present also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

iupui1299 said:


> Those of you who have car seats in the GTO....how is that working? My wife is owrried that it will be a pian to fit a newborn carrier into the back seat. She thinks the front seats will not slide up far enought to be able to slide the newborn carrier into the back. Anyone have experience with this?


It is a pain in the neck. GTO and car seats don't go along too well. it is most uncomfortable and cumbersome to handle. In case of an emergency you will not be able to rescue your child in time. I have two kids 3 and 2 y/o's. Believe me, it is a pain in the neck to reach back there to place the kid in and to get him out. No way! You have kids and need the car as your everyday ride the goat is not for you.


----------



## vansickle (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry if i am hijacking this thread. But i need a little help with the car seat question. The wife and I are expecting our first child in May. She has a 01 Tahoe, I have an 01 Dakota. The pricing on the GTO's has really peaked my interest, but the question of the car seat is in the back of my head. I would imagine the Tahoe would be used as the kid getter and the GTO as my daily. Can the bambino be in the GTO safely?? Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, with big kids I can tell you one thing...My 13 year old wants to be in the drivers seat for sure. I would suggest the Tahoe as the grocery/kid getter. Good news is that the 6 foot tall 13'r with sz 14 shoes CAN sit comfortabley in the BACK seat where he belongs. I think in an emergency situation as stated above, it would be timely to retrieve kiddo from the back via the door, although you could probably reach back between the front seats and make a quick grab for safety. I experienced one car fire with the kids in the back (Yukon 2 door) and it is good to think of what might happen...


----------



## vansickle (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the input mgto04, I think im gonna do it, you only live once right?

I see you are from the Hawkeye state, hows that Goat go through all the snow you guys just got.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

I try to keep in inside and drive the Avalanche through the 2 feet of snow we now have on the ground 
I did have it out with some slop on the roads and with the TC it drives pretty well. I grew up driving a 67 Firebird and a 76 Trans Am, so you know common sense winter driving and all...it handles as well as to be expected!
Go Hawks and enjoy the GTO! You will not regret the purchase...


----------

